# Всем, у кого с koi8-r проблемы после обновлений

## Rainbow goblin

Виноваты новые glibc ! 

   Пользуйтесь деревом портежей с инсталляционного CD, с него все работает.

----------

## svyatogor

А можно подробней, в чем имено трабла?

----------

## Rainbow goblin

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-296329-highlight-.html

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *svyatogor wrote:*   

> А можно подробней, в чем имено трабла?

 

Posle vihoda glibc-2.3.4.20050125 zavalilas kirillitza v LC_MESSAGES vo vseh russkih kodirovkah. Chast program perestala pravilno otobragat kirillitzu. Prichem sovershenno nepredskazuemo. 

   Sovershenno uverenno govoru, chto v configah oshibok ne bilo, k tomu ge ja pereproboval VSE vozmognie varianti i pitalsia pereustanavlivat neskolko raz с nula. Kirillitza povalilas viborochno posle obnovlenia na otlichno rabotaiushej sisteme.

   Ja teper uveren na 100%, chto prichina v glibc-2.3.4.20050125 .

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Da, ne skazal - u menia 64-bit Gentoo

----------

## Rainbow goblin

УРРРЯ!!! Я снова с вами! 

    Спасение вот тут:

сразу после emerge sync в начале установки из stage1 нужно дописать вот это 

echo "=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20050125">>/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## GreenDragon

Люди, почему у меня все так неправильно?!

```
sys-libs/glibc

      Latest version available: 2.3.4.20050125

      Latest version installed: 2.3.4.20050125
```

Работает этот несчастный русский, что сделать, чтобы не работал?

----------

## viy

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> Работает этот несчастный русский, что сделать, чтобы не работал?

 

Хм, видать остается одно --- возвращаться на win-ду...

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> Люди, почему у меня все так неправильно?!
> 
> ```
> sys-libs/glibc
> 
> ...

 

   Так работает или не работает? У меня с этой версией глибси работал в части приложений.. Ха-ха!

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Теперь вот так:

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102

----------

## v12aml

имеем sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20050125...

Gentoo 64 битный.... проблемы с русским (LC_MESSAGES) ЕСТЬ!

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Вот тут записал

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=83363

----------

## Rainbow goblin

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82106

Kto-to pofixil

----------

## Sparky

glibc-2.3.4-20050125  - проблемм с русским не наблюдается  :Laughing: 

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *Sparky wrote:*   

> glibc-2.3.4-20050125  - проблемм с русским не наблюдается 

 

Ну-ну! Я уж экспериментировать не буду

----------

